# Two up ... need one more on SCOTUS



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Roberts and Alito ... are great news ... from where I sit anyway.

But how long can Justice Stevens (86 years old I believe) hang on ... or even Ginsberg (I've heard rumbling she might go) ...

I'd love to see one more GWB selection on SCOTUS

Could turn the tide here in America in a very positive direction.

Or so it seems to me


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Or at the very least, could give Kennedy a heart attack


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

News is....Our 2 senators will split their votes.....Conrad....Yes....Dorgan....no.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes....question is......is Conrad voting yes because he is up for re-election this year????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well.............. Alito is now on the Supreme court. Sworn in just a few minutes ago by Justice Roberts.


----------

